# First time on Amtrak



## Michelle (Apr 8, 2016)

My 12 year old daughter and I will be taking the train from St. Paul, MN to Sandusky, OH and then back home to MN. We will be going to Cedar Point and want to pack a small suitcase full of food and non alcoholic drinks for the hotel at Cedar Point. Will this be a problem? The train gets into Sandusky around 1:00 AM and we are planning on taking a cab to the hotel. If we cannot bring that much food onboard, we would have the cab take us to a grocery store and then a hotel. With it being so late that is our least favorite option.

On the way to Sandusky we are in coach the entire trip. On our way back we do have a Superliner Roomette for the Chicago to St. Paul segment of the trip. We will have over 4 hours at the Chicago train station. Since we have a roomette, is there a special place we can wait at that station?

What else do I need to know?

Thanks for any and all advice. This should be a fun adventure.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 8, 2016)

You can bring food and/or drinks on board with no problem. The only restriction is that you can only consume your own alcoholic beverages in you private room. (Meaning not in coach.)

On your return, since you have a roomette, you may use the Metropolitan Lounge at Union Station. You can also store your carry on bags there, if you wish to explore during your layover. (If you are interested, the Willis -aka Sears - Tower is 1 block away across the river.)

If you need to do some shopping for snacks, drinks or the like, there is a CVS 1/2 block from the station and also a Walgreens 1 block away and next to (almost) the Willis Tower.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## choochoodood (Apr 8, 2016)

First class (Sleeper) passengers have exclusive access to Amtrak's Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago. There you will have televisions, "non-public" restrooms, and free snacks and drinks. Since you have a 4 hour layover in Chicago, I would suggest going out for a stroll around the downtown area. You can check your baggage for free at the Lounge (but you should tip the attendant for each piece).

Note : You can pack food for the train, but if you are riding coach, you cannot consume alcohol. You may do so inside your roomette.

As far as Sandusky goes, have the cab driver take you to the brand new Kroger MarketPlace on Perkins Ave. It is open 24 hours and has everything you might need. And it's really not that much out of the way to Cedar Point. The only drawback is having the cabbie wait for you.

If you have any other questions regarding Sandusky, ask them here. I am a former resident of that city (and still live relatively close) and can help you out.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 8, 2016)

choochoodood said:


> First class (Sleeper) passengers have exclusive access to Amtrak's Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago. There you will have televisions, "non-public" restrooms, and free snacks and drinks. Since you have a 4 hour layover in Chicago, I would suggest going out for a stroll around the downtown area. You can check your baggage for free at the Lounge (but you should tip the attendant for each piece).
> 
> Note : You can pack food for the train, but if you are riding coach, you cannot consume alcohol. You may do so inside your roomette.
> 
> ...


How much would you charge to take her to the Kroger and then on to the hotel? :giggle:


----------



## choochoodood (Apr 8, 2016)

Well, I live 60 miles away. So..a lot more than than the cab!


----------



## MichelleB (Apr 8, 2016)

So can a pack beer in a carry on if I don't drink it? That would be great! My daughter has never been to Chicago, so the Sears Tower would be fun. To confirm, we can walk there? Do you know if Sandusky has Uber service yet? If we pack a suitcase of food the only things we would need to buy would be refrigerated items (milk, meat for sandwiches, etc). Thanks for all the great responses. If you have any other "secrets of train travel" please let me know.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 8, 2016)

The Sears/Willis Tower is about 1-1/2 blocks from the station. Go out to Jackson St and cross the river. Before you cross the river, look up and you'll see the ledges - if it's not cloudy.


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 8, 2016)

Don't be afraid to go to the lounge car, just be sure to bring your valuables with you. Leaving St. Paul you will be riding along the Mississippi River for over 100 miles, and the lounge car has huge picture windows on the upper level.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes, you can not consume your own beer in coach, the lounge car or dining car, but you can consume it in your room. Also, unlike at the airport, there is no "Security" you have to go thru so you can bring whatever you want!

To get to the Sears Tower, exit the Jackson Street exit, cross the bridge (Union Station is next to the Chicago River), walk 1 block - and you're there! (Be aware of the wait time so you can get back for your train!)


----------



## choochoodood (Apr 9, 2016)

MichelleB said:


> So can a pack beer in a carry on if I don't drink it? That would be great! My daughter has never been to Chicago, so the Sears Tower would be fun. To confirm, we can walk there? Do you know if Sandusky has Uber service yet? If we pack a suitcase of food the only things we would need to buy would be refrigerated items (milk, meat for sandwiches, etc). Thanks for all the great responses. If you have any other "secrets of train travel" please let me know.


I'm not sure if Sandusky has Uber. Check their web site. (I assume from your arrival time you are taking the Capitol Limited).

Here is a link to local cab companies: https://local.yahoo.com/OH/Sandusky/Travel+Lodging/Taxi+Services

You may want to call and schedule a cab pick up just to make sure. (Uber MUST be scheduled.) The station is not in the greatest part of town...nothing to be overly worried about, just use common sense.


----------



## MichelleB (Apr 11, 2016)

Have another question for you. How good are the views from a Superliner car (upper floor)? The price really dropped for the segment between St Paul and Chicago. With breakfast and lunch included it it tough to pass up. The website says the room can hold 2 pieces of luggage. Is this per person or total? Thanks again for the help!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 11, 2016)

In my opinion, if given the choice I would always chose the upper level. You can see much easier over trees and bushes - and even train cars (many times) - next to your train. And between Chicago and St Paul, you travel along the Mississippi River much of the way.

Although you can put luggage in your room (somewhat), on a Superliner there is a large luggage area on the lower level just inside the door where you can store your bags.


----------



## KmH (Apr 11, 2016)

MichelleB said:


> Have another question for you. How good are the views from a Superliner car (upper floor)? The price really dropped for the segment between St Paul and Chicago. With breakfast and lunch included it it tough to pass up. The website says the room can hold 2 pieces of luggage. Is this per person or total? Thanks again for the help!


Total.


----------



## neroden (Apr 23, 2016)

The Superliner sleeping cars have extra baggage racks for carry-ons downstairs, outside your room. Obviously you want any suitcases you put there to be *locked*.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 24, 2016)

What size bags you have make a big difference. When my one of my granddaughters travel with me in the Sleeper, each of us has a backpack, I have a soft outside roller bag I turn on its side on the step, then my granddaughters have a bag that slips over the roller bag handle bug is soft and zips being close to the size of my roller bag. We put the back packs next to us on the floor during the day then at night, they put the pack at their feet while I put mine on the floor. Bottom line, I have fit four bags into our room with enough clothing, toiletries for a girl, laptop, kindle, GPS, etc. for over a week.


----------



## FormerOBS (Apr 25, 2016)

The view from a Superliner is pretty good, especially on the upper level, but the Family Room and the Accessible bedroom (both on the lower level) are the only ones that have views of both sides. To get a great view, visit the lounge car, where the windows are huge and you can see both sides.

Tom


----------



## MichelleB (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the info on the locks for the suitcases. I would have never thought about that. Yes, I am very green to train travel. Has anyone been to the Sandusky stop? I guess it is not staffed. When we leave Sandusky how does the train know to stop? I received the Amtrak brochure this weekend and my daughter noticed that Sandusky is not listed on the map.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 26, 2016)

MichelleB said:


> Thanks for the info on the locks for the suitcases. I would have never thought about that. Yes, I am very green to train travel. Has anyone been to the Sandusky stop? I guess it is not staffed. When we leave Sandusky how does the train know to stop? I received the Amtrak brochure this weekend and my daughter noticed that Sandusky is not listed on the map.


If you have a ticket from Sandusky, then you're on their manifest and they'll stop there.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 26, 2016)

The train stops at every scheduled station - except those designated as a flag stop (shown in the schedule with a flag). At those, it will stop if there are passengers reserved to either get on or get off the train.


----------



## MichelleB (Apr 27, 2016)

Okay, I couldn't find a flag on any of my documents by Sandusky. I wasn't so worried about getting off the train, just getting back on it in Sandusky at 4:55 am. The fear is it passes us as we look on. Once again, I am a very green train traveler


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 27, 2016)

MichelleB said:


> Okay, I couldn't find a flag on any of my documents by Sandusky. I wasn't so worried about getting off the train, just getting back on it in Sandusky at 4:55 am. The fear is it passes us as we look on. Once again, I am a very green train traveler


Sandusky is not a flag stop. They will stop there and will not leave until 4:55 am. Of course, it may be late getting there and therefore will leave once everyone has boarded / detrained.

If you're on the Lake Shore Limited #49 (based on the 4:55 am time), then be sure you board a single level train, not a "double decker". Another train, #29(Capitol Limited) has a 4:02 am departure from Sandusky and could be running late and arrive around 4:55 am. I don't know that station, but there should be signs and people to make sure you get on the right train.


----------



## MichelleB (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info. We are very excited for the trip.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 27, 2016)

Michelle - Just for your reference, if you look at the timetable for the train City of New Orleans, you will see a number of these flag stops shown. I know this is not your train, but it shows what the flag stop looks like on the schedule.

As Betty said, Sandusky is not a flag stop and the train stops anyway.


----------



## Montreal Ltd (Apr 29, 2016)

There are no signs or personnel at Sandusky. People on the platform can tell which train is arriving. You'll see people sitting in their cars since the station is often not open.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 29, 2016)

Technically even a flag stop isn't simply passed at speed as if it wasn't there. If a train is early to a flag stop it will cease moving and wait. If a train is on time or late it will slow to a crawl while passing before resuming track speed. The idea being that even without a reservation someone outside could wave the train down as it passed and board.


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 29, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Technically even a flag stop isn't simply passed at speed as if it wasn't there. If a train is early to a flag stop it will cease moving and wait. If a train is on time or late it will slow to a crawl while passing before resuming track speed. The idea being that even without a reservation someone outside could wave the train down as it passed and board.


True that; I was once aboard a _Sunset Limited_ which was ten minutes early into Sanderson. The flag stop became a "smoke stop".


----------



## Jearetta Clayborn (May 14, 2016)

My brother and I are going on Amtrak and our agent did all the arrangements. All the hotels on our trip are double occupancy and one room. It is a 10 day trip. We paid for 2 package deals and the agent put it all on one paper itinerary (travelling together). Do they always put you in a room together through Amtrak? The way I see it, we paid for 2 package trips so we should each have a room. Anybody else come across this issue?


----------



## PVD (May 14, 2016)

Many package tours (and cruises) are priced per person based on double occupancy. All depends on what you and the travel agent agreed on based on what the package description (in writing) was. Amtrak accommodations are priced per room, with each occupant paying the coach fare. So 2 people pay 1 accommodation charge and 2 coach fares. 1 person pays 1 accommodation charge (the same as for 2) and 1 rail fare.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 14, 2016)

PVD said:


> Many package tours (and cruises) are priced per person based on double occupancy. All depends on what you and the travel agent agreed on based on what the package description (in writing) was. Amtrak accommodations are priced per room, with each occupant paying the coach fare. So 2 people pay 1 accommodation charge and 2 coach fares. 1 person pays 1 accommodation charge (the same as for 2) and 1 rail fare.


I think she's asking about the hotels, not the train. Guessing she's talking about an Amtrak Vacations package.


----------



## PVD (May 17, 2016)

Re reading that, you are probably correct. What I said about 2 people, double occupancy would still apply, with most package tours having a hefty "single supplement"


----------



## Lazy Z (May 17, 2016)

MichelleB said:


> So can a pack beer in a carry on if I don't drink it? That would be great! My daughter has never been to Chicago, so the Sears Tower would be fun. To confirm, we can walk there? Do you know if Sandusky has Uber service yet? If we pack a suitcase of food the only things we would need to buy would be refrigerated items (milk, meat for sandwiches, etc). Thanks for all the great responses. If you have any other "secrets of train travel" please let me know.


. You can bring a littl cooler, too! Then you can bring everything with you  . I did that many years ago while flying to Hawaii. We brought everything!


----------



## Lazy Z (May 17, 2016)

Lazy Z said:


> MichelleB said:
> 
> 
> > So can a pack beer in a carry on if I don't drink it? That would be great! My daughter has never been to Chicago, so the Sears Tower would be fun. To confirm, we can walk there? Do you know if Sandusky has Uber service yet? If we pack a suitcase of food the only things we would need to buy would be refrigerated items (milk, meat for sandwiches, etc). Thanks for all the great responses. If you have any other "secrets of train travel" please let me know.
> ...


Also close to the station is the Money Museum. I can't remember exactly how far but maybe 3-4 blocks.


----------

